# San Bernardino Line electrification



## NeueAmtrakCalifornia (Apr 19, 2020)

Somewhat related to the LOSSAN Corridor rebuild idea that I posted, the San Bernardino line is the only other line that is most likely to be electrified (and pretty much the first to be electrified if Metrolink plans on electrification). In tandem with the Foothill Extension, Metrolink can start electrifying the San Bernardino line. This includes grade-separating the line to eliminate grade crossings. The following major changes include:
* El Monte Railroad: The El Monte Busway will be retooled into a multi-track rail line. This includes rebuilding the innermost lanes of I-10 between Cal State LA and El Monte. The Red/Purple line will be extended on the rebuilt El Monte Busway before terminating at El Monte Transit Center.
* Ramona Boulevard elevated railway: A new elevated rail line will be built following Ramona Boulevard before reconnecting with the existing tracks at Alderson Avenue. The El Monte station will be relocated to the El Monte Transit Center, and Baldwin Park will also have a new station.
* Sunset Branch: East of El Monte, the tracks branch off into a new rail line following I-10. The rail line goes under a tunnel east of Covina before connecting to the UP's Sunset Subdivision at Pomona. At Fontana Gateway, the line reconnects to I-10 before branching off on Redlands boulevard on an elevated rail line to connect with the Arrow Commuter Rail and then reconnects to I-10 southeast. The Sunset Branch meets up with the UPRR's Sunset Subdivision at Beaumont, and largely parallels it all the way to Indio. Amtrak can run Pacific Surfliner trains run through the Sunset Branch, as well as have the Sunset Limited rerouted to the new line (tracks will branch off to reconnect with the UP's Sunset Subdivision). Metrolink can run a new Coachella Valley line.

Upon the San Bernardino Line rebuild, Amtrak's Southwest Chief will be rerouted again to the San Bernardino Line, as Amtrak will not have to deal with BNSF freight trains between LA and San Bernardino. This will cost Riverside Amtrak service (and Fullerton will only have the Pacific Surfliner for Amtrak) but El Monte and Montclair get Amtrak service in return. In terms of electric fleet, Metrolink would go for electric locomotives as they do not have to replace their carriages. They can either buy second-hand ALP-46s from NJT (the upcoming Multilevel III EMUs would render them redundant) or commission Siemens an order of ACS-64s.


----------



## gswager (Apr 19, 2020)

I agree about putting electrification on Metrolink San Bernardino Line. It's the busiest line in its system. It may be happened but it'll be a while.


----------

